# Generac controls, feeder



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Page (9) of ATS Manual says..

_ "exception.. if the insulation rating on all wiring is rated for 600V and the length of the conduit is (30) ft. or less.. it is acceptable to include generator control & power wiring in one conduit"_


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Generac got their UL listing for pre-wired conduit with (30)ft... that is why they give us the same length out in the field using one conduit..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

I always keep the DC control ckt seperate. Just me.
All AC volts I'll keep together.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not knowing any better, I carried much them much further than that and has worked fine. Now I try to seperate them if I go beyond the whip length. Not sure I want to drill another hole in the side of the machine. 

Thinking about doing much the same as you on the 20k I am doing. Should work good for basement wiring. I chickened out though and went for the 100amp switch and a 30 space subpanel.


----------



## JudyN (Aug 21, 2012)

B4T said:


> Page (9) of ATS Manual says..
> 
> _"exception.. if the insulation rating on all wiring is rated for 600V and the length of the conduit is (30) ft. or less.. it is acceptable to include generator control & power wiring in one conduit"_


Is this code or manufactures recommendation?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

110.3(B) either way....~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

However, i did find that they might be more open to shielded cable ....~CS~


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

B4T won't respond. Come on CS you know better. Plus it's a 4+ year old thread.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Service Call said:


> B4T won't respond. Come on CS you know better. Plus it's a 4+ year old thread.


Know what better?

Nothing wrong with a new member asking a question in an old thread. It's the ones that give an answer to an OP in an old thread that deserves ribbing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The install and operation documents change over the years. You need to look closely at what the transfer switch manual and the manuals with the generator say. I'm not sure our state has really made up its mind yet so I run a seperate conduit for DC wires. Seperate feeder and two runs of 14/3 romex from the transfer switch to two JBs and then seperate conduits. Sometimes an external disconnect depending on location. Heck, we even have a guy that wants a disconnect for the ac control wires. Generac has a tray cable with all the feeders and controls bundled into one wire. Not listed as romex yet, though they claim a change is coming in the 17 code and it has been tested to the same crush test as MC. Once I get past the legal hurdle I'll try some. Gives you an idea of whether seperate pipes is really neccessary or not.


----------

